
Google engineer who protested company's work with CBP says she's been fired - AndrewBissell
https://www.thedailybeast.com/google-engineer-who-protested-companys-work-with-cbp-says-shes-been-fired
======
maxmalysh
"And remember… don’t be evil, and if you see something that you think isn’t
right – speak up!"

[https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-
conduct/](https://abc.xyz/investor/other/google-code-of-conduct/)

~~~
mikekchar
This was never a reasonable thing to use as a code of conduct. Ironically, it
only works if you restrict your hiring so that everybody that works there has
the same point of view or same values. As hard as it is for many people to
believe, almost nobody actually thinks they are "evil" or even what they are
doing is "evil". On the contrary, the Dunning-Kruger effect will rear it's
head. Those that are most likely to do "evil" are also the most likely not to
recognise that it is "evil" and, in fact, will think it is the correct thing
to do.

Just take any political stance that you think is evil. There are thousands and
probably millions of people who think it is not only a good idea, but possibly
the _only_ good idea. If you don't do it, you are ruining everything and only
"stupid" people can't see it. I could go very extreme here and point to real
work examples, but in an attempt to avoid Godwin's law, I'll try to refrain.
To be very blunt, though, pretty much _all_ hate speech includes rhetoric
about how they are combating "evil". By encouraging _all_ people to speak out
against what they see as "evil", you are likely encouraging the opposite of
what you are trying to achieve (unless your goals are chaotic shouting matches
between hordes of people who all hate each other).

~~~
wilg
I'd say its reasonable from a moral universalism perspective.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_universalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moral_universalism))

~~~
mikekchar
It's not unusual for a company to align itself with a particular moral compass
(especially connecting itself with religious organisations). But in that case
you've got clear direction from the top what you expect.

------
Grazester
Aren't Google employee's paid damn well to do their jobs? So do it or leave!

~~~
Chinjut
Your position is that if your employer pays you a sufficient amount of money,
you mustn't ever consider anything your employer does to be unethical to the
point of pushing for them to stop doing it?

~~~
SamReidHughes
Not at all, but don't be surprised if they'd rather not give you thousands of
dollars each week for you to do so.

~~~
AndrewBissell
If Google wants to make "do everything we say or get fired" their policy, they
should at least have the stones to come out and say it, instead of playing
this off as some BS "data security" crackdown.

